# Can a Harman P38 be upgraded to auto lite?



## Don2222 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello

If the newer Harman P38s have the older Harman P61 control board, then is it possible to change it to the P61A control board and change the burn pot and ad the ignitor?


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 3, 2012)

it has always been possible to upgrade the P38, they used to make a whole kit to do it. I'm not sure they make the kit anymore, but I converted a P38 to a P43 last year, no worries.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 3, 2012)

I think I still have a couple of those kits, but originally they were made to convert p61's to p61-a's......and it was was never really easy to do (the burnpot wasnt drilled and tapped for it, etc). I would think it would be easier these days to convert a new p38 to autoignite, but you would need a new circuitboard, which would fit on the standoffs......as for converting an "old" p38, would be more complicated, but do-able, just dont think it would be worth the expense to make it autoignite.....have to add the parts up, but you'd need and igniter, wiring harness, circuitboard (and likely more)......thats around $400 for the parts alone, let alone labor......unless you do it yourself.....interesting project.....


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 3, 2012)

the old p38 burnpot wouldn't allow for the igniter either...slot too narrow, had to use an Accentra FS burnpot to make it "easy". I agree, not worth the expense, but a fun project anywho.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 3, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> the old p38 burnpot wouldn't allow for the igniter either...slot too narrow, had to use an Accentra FS burnpot to make it "easy". I agree, not worth the expense, but a fun project anywho.


 so, add $150 or so  for a new burnpot too.......and a gasket while we're at it......


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the Info

I saw a used P38 that needed a new circuit board so it would almost be worthwhile!


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 3, 2012)

used P38? Probs means an old style, it better be cheap, given the parts price


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 3, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> I think I still have a couple of those kits, but originally they were made to convert p61's to p61-a's......and it was was never really easy to do (the burnpot wasnt drilled and tapped for it, etc). I would think it would be easier these days to convert a new p38 to autoignite, but you would need a new circuitboard, which would fit on the standoffs......as for converting an "old" p38, would be more complicated, but do-able, just dont think it would be worth the expense to make it autoignite.....have to add the parts up, but you'd need and igniter, wiring harness, circuitboard (and likely more)......thats around $400 for the parts alone, let alone labor......unless you do it yourself.....interesting project.....


control board, igniter, ESP, burnpot and flame guide and you take a P38 and trun it into a P43


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 3, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> control board, igniter, ESP, burnpot and flame guide and you take a P38 and trun it into a P43


 
Sounds good but still a tad expensive.

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Circuit_Board_Control_Panel_Most_Models_p/1-00-05886.htm
$210.00 - Control Board

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Pellet_Stove_Flame_Guide_p/3-00-08534.htm
$33.00 - Flame Guide

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Thermister_Probe_ESP_Probe_Red_Wires_p/3-20-00844.htm
$56.00 - ESP Probe

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Accentra_FS_Burn_Pot_Weldment_p/1-10-08736.htm
$150.00 - Burn Pot

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Igniter_Cradle_Kit_1_Set_p/1-00-06620.htm
$25.00 - Ignitor Cradle Kit

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/734676/products/Harman-Stove-Igniter.html
$86.00 - Igniter

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_P43_P61A_and_P68_Circuit_Board_Plate_p/1-10-08327.htm
$35.00 - Knob Panel

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/939/747536/Unassigned/Harman-Stove-Wiring-Harness.html
$43.33 - Harman Stove wire harness

$638.33 -- Is that everything?

MSRP is $410 more for the P-43 so not so bad for the upgrade parts!
P-43 price $2829

P-38 plus price $2419


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Sounds good but still a tad expensive.
> 
> http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Circuit_Board_Control_Panel_Most_Models_p/1-00-05886.htm
> $210.00 - Control Board
> ...


 pretty hard to argue with those numbers! youre missing the burnpot gasket tho, and shouldnt need a new ESP probe......just a dipswitch setting on the new board needs changed (switch 5, I beleive)


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 4, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> pretty hard to argue with those numbers! youre missing the burnpot gasket tho, and shouldnt need a new ESP probe......just a dipswitch setting on the new board needs changed (switch 5, I beleive)


 
It is #5 that would need to be changed depending on the ESP used. Willing to bet if you ordered that much stuff some sort of discount could be arranged too.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello

Ok, took out the ESP probe. I can cut my own Lytherm burn pot gasket for $4 so $586.33 for everything!

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Circuit_Board_Control_Panel_Most_Models_p/1-00-05886.htm
$210.00 - Control Board

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Pellet_Stove_Flame_Guide_p/3-00-08534.htm
$33.00 - Flame Guide

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Accentra_FS_Burn_Pot_Weldment_p/1-10-08736.htm
$150.00 - Burn Pot

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Igniter_Cradle_Kit_1_Set_p/1-00-06620.htm
$25.00 - Ignitor Cradle Kit

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/734676/products/Harman-Stove-Igniter.html
$86.00 - Igniter

http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_P43_P61A_and_P68_Circuit_Board_Plate_p/1-10-08327.htm
$35.00 - Knob Panel

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/939/747536/Unassigned/Harman-Stove-Wiring-Harness.html
$43.33 - Harman Stove wire harness

$582.33 -- 

MSRP is $410 more for the P-43 so not so bad for the upgrade parts!
P-43 price $2829

P-38 plus price $2419​


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok, took out the ESP probe. I can cut my own Lytherm burn pot gasket for $4 so $586.33 for everything!
> 
> http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Circuit_Board_Control_Panel_Most_Models_p/1-00-05886.htm​$210.00 - Control Board​​http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Pellet_Stove_Flame_Guide_p/3-00-08534.htm​$33.00 - Flame Guide​​http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Accentra_FS_Burn_Pot_Weldment_p/1-10-08736.htm​$150.00 - Burn Pot​​http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_Igniter_Cradle_Kit_1_Set_p/1-00-06620.htm​$25.00 - Ignitor Cradle Kit​​http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/734676/products/Harman-Stove-Igniter.html​$86.00 - Igniter​​http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_P43_P61A_and_P68_Circuit_Board_Plate_p/1-10-08327.htm​$35.00 - Knob Panel​​http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/939/747536/Unassigned/Harman-Stove-Wiring-Harness.html​$43.33 - Harman Stove wire harness​​$582.33 -- ​​MSRP is $410 more for the P-43 so not so bad for the upgrade parts!​P-43 price $2829​​P-38 plus price $2419​


 yea, not arguing, just dont think converting is cost-prohibitive, thats all......


----------



## DougS (Nov 20, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> I think I still have a couple of those kits, but originally they were made to convert p61's to p61-a's......and it was was never really easy to do (the burnpot wasnt drilled and tapped for it, etc). I would think it would be easier these days to convert a new p38 to autoignite, but you would need a new circuitboard, which would fit on the standoffs......as for converting an "old" p38, would be more complicated, but do-able, just dont think it would be worth the expense to make it autoignite.....have to add the parts up, but you'd need and igniter, wiring harness, circuitboard (and likely more)......thats around $400 for the parts alone, let alone labor......unless you do it yourself.....interesting project.....


 
I have a P61 I am looking to convert to a P61A.  Can you provide me any information on the kits you have?  If the kit is not available would a list of the parts be the same as above to convert the P38?  Does the kit come with detailed instructions?  I'm a pretty capable DIYer. 

Any information appreciated.

DougS


----------



## Jefflitzy (Dec 1, 2012)

p61 upgrade kits are available from Harman

Based on SN
Pre 6401     1-00-06400
6401 thru 8178     1-00-06401
post 8178    1-00-08179


----------

